# Studying the Westminster Standards



## Taylor (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi, all.

Recently I have been lamenting the fact that in the tradition in which I was raised (classic Pentecostal/Holiness) I was never catechized, only taught quaint Bible stories and colored coloring books (which I guess was a good thing in a way, seeing as that I was not as heavily indoctrinated as many are in that world). Now, although I am in seminary, I would like to, if possible, "catechize myself." I recently purchased the OPC volume that contains the Westminster Standards with Scripture references typed out (which is a _very_ well-made volume; highly recommended). I am just wondering if anyone has any recommendations for how to go about deeply studying this, to make the most of it. I have started trying to commit the Larger Catechism to memory (if that is even possible), trying to do maybe a few questions per week, dpending on the length and complexity of the answers. I at the very least want to master the content, if not the very words.

Does anyone else have any recommendations or wisdom as I endeavor to do this?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 19, 2016)

You might go through the CF (get a good edition of the original WCF also) with the commentaries by Shaw and by Williamson. If you are memorizing the WLC (which I know two who have done so); you might get Vos's volume on it or even Ridgely which is online.


----------



## zsmcd (Oct 19, 2016)

Just had this discussion with my pastor this morning, here are some suggestions from him along with my own input:

I decided to start with the Shorter Catechism since it is obviously more concise and will make memorizing the Larger much easier. I have been using _Training Hearts, Teaching Minds_ for our family worship time and have found it to be a great resource. It is written, in my opinion, at about a pre-teen level, but I have yet to see it miss the mark or water anything down. It covers 1-2 question per week depending on length and has a short devotional with Scripture citations for six days of the week (Mon-Sat). We do all of those and than use Sunday to review questions from earlier weeks. 

As for digging in deeper, my pastor recommended AA Hodge's commentary above all others. You can find it on Amazon  or for free reading online.

As for a more contemporary work, I have been told that Dr. Chad Van Dixhoorn's _Confessing the Faith_ is great.

My plan is to work through Hodge's commentary since it is older (and free) and than move onto Dr. Van Dixhoorn's.


----------



## Parakaleo (Oct 19, 2016)

I would think about memorizing the Shorter Catechism first. It will result in less frustration than starting with the Larger Catechism. You will also notice that you begin reasoning, speaking, and preaching with little phrases from the SC, which is good.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Oct 19, 2016)

There is a Baptist Catechism resource which sets the entire Catechism to music. Our kids LOVE it and it's helped me and Kara immensely as well (we'd never heard of Catechisms before seminary). 

For sale here: http://press.founders.org/shop/the-baptist-catechism-set-to-music/
On YouTube here (at least part of it, anyway): https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL16A3DFD0570F9D39

It seems like there was a similar product for the WSC/WLC a while back, but I may be wrong.



Parakaleo said:


> You will also notice that you begin reasoning, speaking, and preaching with little phrases from the SC, which is good.



The Catechism has forever changed my preaching, pastoral counseling, and parenting for the better. Sometimes you even find yourself praying with its phrases.


----------

